# Paws&Claws......yet another :(



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

A few months ago the very lovely Argent (sorry was NOT thinking earlier cos I was so annoyed....the lovely Paws&Claws helped me with a rabbit rescue.....sorry Argent!!!!!!!!!!!!!) helped me rescue Bijou, my gorgeous female rat along with her 14 babies...the ones born in a dirty nappy!

Well the B**** is at it again....£45!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> I have a white and grey rat with 14 babies for sale. The female rat dose not bite and is very tame. The babies where born on the 18 of April but need to get rid soon as poss. You can have the mum n babies for 45.00.


She is also gving away a female mouse! I genuinely HATE these people


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oh that's horrible 
Why do people have pets when they are going to be so irresponsible, it makes me so mad.
I dread to think where these little ones will end up


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If you can get them for free then I may be able to foster them for a while. I've got a few spare cages and a good vet.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my that's just disgusting
I hope someone can get these poor rats away from this irresponsible piece of **** without paying a penny to them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> oh that's horrible
> Why do people have pets when they are going to be so irresponsible, it makes me so mad.
> I dread to think where these little ones will end up


I know....it makes me very angry...as you can probs tell 



Snippet said:


> If you can get them for free then I may be able to foster them for a while. I've got a few spare cages and a good vet.





simplysardonic said:


> Oh my that's just disgusting
> I hope someone can get these poor rats away from this irresponsible piece of **** without paying a penny to them


I can try get them but I had to pay for the others  in which lies my problem!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I can try get them but I had to pay for the others  in which lies my problem!


Maybe try getting them for as little as possible. You could say that a pair of rats from [email protected] costs £12, and that's all you need if you want a litter of babies. £45 would by 6 rats, so if you got a male and 5 females then you could have loads of babies for very little money.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Maybe try getting them for as little as possible. You could say that a pair of rats from [email protected] costs £12, and that's all you need if you want a litter of babies. £45 would by 6 rats, so if you got a male and 5 females then you could have loads of babies for very little money.


I can pm you the link if you like....cos she will know me.....or I will copy and paste that reply into my email to her...if you don't mind?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

the problem is, giving any form of payment to this obviously unpleasant character is just encouraging them to do it all over again
If anyone does go ahead with getting these rats then maybe negotiate a cage for a small sum & get the rats for free?
One less cage for them may mean one less unscrupulous litter born


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I can pm you the link if you like....cos she will know me.....or I will copy and paste that reply into my email to her...if you don't mind?


That's fine, but I only have a free account on Preloved so if the ad is less then 7 days old I can't reply. Also, should I say a 'friend' is picking them up, and I have a feeling I'm quite a long way from you?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> the problem is, giving any form of payment to this obviously unpleasant character is just encouraging them to do it all over again
> If anyone does go ahead with getting these rats then maybe negotiate a cage for a small sum & get the rats for free?
> One less cage for them may mean one less unscrupulous litter born


I know I regret payingpast time...but thn again they survived! It's the hardest thing about these cases...but I totally agree...the more money she gets from these then the more she will allow to happen. Last time she basically made out it was an accident.



Snippet said:


> That's fine, but I only have a free account on Preloved so if the ad is less then 7 days old I can't reply. Also, should I say a 'friend' is picking them up, and I have a feeling I'm quite a long way from you?


PMed you!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> PMed you!


Thanks, I've sent her a text asking if she's still got them.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The lowest she'll drop to is £32. I'm not happy paying that for a BYB litter, even if I get 15 rats! I've said me piece about getting 2 rats for £12 and breeding them myself, so does anyone else have any bright ideas?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> The lowest she'll drop to is £32. I'm not happy paying that for a BYB litter, even if I get 15 rats! I've said me piece about getting 2 rats for £12 and breeding them myself, so does anyone else have any bright ideas?


has she said a cage is included? Depending on the cage it might be worth that price
anyone with half a heart surely wouldn't sell a mum & litter without their cage


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> has she said a cage is included? Depending on the cage it might be worth that price
> anyone with half a heart surely wouldn't sell a mum & litter without their cage


Doubt it is.

Snippet I have no idea. Maybe say it's going to cost you so much amount to buy a cage. You have a lot of experience with rats and therefore offer the best possible home. But I am clutching at straws...for they don't seem to be bothered!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I've asked if a cage comes with them. Just waiting for a text back. If it doesn't then I'll pull out the having to buy a new cage card.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got a text back. Yes, they do come with a cage. She said it's a medium sized cage. What do people on here think?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Just got a text back. Yes, they do come with a cage. She said it's a medium sized cage. What do people on here think?


medium is a vague description, an actual picture or the name/dimensions of the cage would be helpful, maybe you could say £30 cash, for the cage & equipment?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

She wants £45 for the cage and £32 for the mum and litter. I'm sorry, but there is no way I will pay that for these rats. If someone else would like to try then I'll PM you the link.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> She wants £45 for the cage and £32 for the mum and litter. I'm sorry, but there is no way I will pay that for these rats. If someone else would like to try then I'll PM you the link.


I would but I have no way of getting there to get them even if I could persuade her 
That's outrageous!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I would but I have no way of getting there to get them even if I could persuade her
> That's outrageous!


I know. I've sent her a message saying that I will not pay that for these rats, and she didn't seem all that fussed.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Another text from her. £35 for the lot.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> I know. I've sent her a message saying that I will not pay that for these rats, and she didn't seem all that fussed.


don't blame you, maybe if nobody pays this she will be forced to rethink, sad world where people treat living things like this


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Another text from her. £35 for the lot.


that's much more reasonable!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> that's much more reasonable!


I know. I can think of the £35 as the price for the cage with the rats as a freebe. I can only be a short tern foster, but I know plenty of people that can take them on for longer then I can.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

that's great, good luck with mum & her little ones


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Seeing as it's not the first time they've done it, so it's almost certainly not accidental, might it be worth reporting them to the RSPCA too?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pomegranate said:


> Seeing as it's not the first time they've done it, so it's almost certainly not accidental, might it be worth reporting them to the RSPCA too?


In an ideal world it would be a good idea, but if this individual is adhering to the Animal Welfare Act (even if it's only just) there's little that can be done, especially seeing as the RSPCA have a tendency to view rats as second-class species


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

She's being difficult at the moment. I asked if I could take the rats on for free so she could sell the cage for what she wanted, and she said no the rats are £30. Ugh some people...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snippet said:


> She's being difficult at the moment. I asked if I could take the rats on for free so she could sell the cage for what she wanted, and she said no the rats are £30. Ugh some people...


horrible, greedy thing


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> horrible, greedy thing


Niki would be picking them up and she can't carry the cage, so I asked. She said no so I offered her a tenner and she said no again! She's trying to screw as much money as possible out of these rats, and it's making me very sad


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What a cow


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Well we've tried. Hopefully she'll want rid of them more then she wants the money and she'll get back to us.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

fingers crossed she does


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Did this woman drive last time you rescued rats from her?
You arrange the meeting and I'll cut the brakes.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Niki would be picking them up and she can't carry the cage, so I asked. She said no so I offered her a tenner and she said no again! She's trying to screw as much money as possible out of these rats, and it's making me very sad


If you want the cage...depending on what it is I can ASK my OH if he would pick them up next time he is up...but he can't take them home with him so would need to be met Essex way.

Saying that I think you are best waiting a bit...I know someone else (from here) is enquiring about them.



Shrap said:


> Did this woman drive last time you rescued rats from her?
> You arrange the meeting and I'll cut the brakes.


Haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No last time Argent arranged to meet them at a train station...which they did but without the rats!! They took her back to theirs and she had to make her own way home from there with 16 rats 

Also on the day I got a call...questioning MY capabilities etc...thought she was gonna pull out!!!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> If you want the cage...depending on what it is I can ASK my OH if he would pick them up next time he is up...but he can't take them home with him so would need to be met Essex way.
> 
> Saying that I think you are best waiting a bit...I know someone else (from here) is enquiring about them.


I neither want nor need another cage. She did text me back to offer them for £25, but I said I wasn't interested. Hopefully the other person asking after them has more luck.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> I neither want nor need another cage. She did text me back to offer them for £25, but I said I wasn't interested. Hopefully the other person asking after them has more luck.


Yes she has told the other person she needs to rehome them so is asking OH. If she got down to £15 that might be feasible. Oh yeah she is throwing in a free mouse!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Yes she has told the other person she needs to rehome them so is asking OH. If she got down to £15 that might be feasible. Oh yeah she is throwing in a free mouse!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, she asked me if I wanted the mouse as well. Very nearly got quite cross with her. Of couse Mr Mouse didn't come with a cage, that was a £15 extra.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my god, I can't _believe_ she's at it again!!! 
She wouldn't give me the dad when I went to pick up Bijou and her babies, and that's because she said she liked him and could handle him etc. Her whole bloody family were all surrounding me, staring at me so I couldn't push for him but gave her some advice instead, hoping she'd take it in...stupid bitch...

I really wish our laws were better so that these idiots could be stopped...luckily there's not many people that would pay that much for some rats so it's most likely only got rescuers attention.

I bet the boy she kept is the father of this litter too...I can't believe she'd go and do it again!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Snippet said:


> Another text from her. £35 for the lot.


She's a proper cow, she was trying to squeeze money from you, the £32 was for the rats and cage but then she thought she could get some more so said the £45 was for the cage. Bitch. It is people like this who make me so angry! I bet them poor rats get treated with no respect, locked in their cages all day, whoever gets them, go inside the house, throw something at her, grab the cage and run :dita:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> She's a proper cow, she was trying to squeeze money from you, the £32 was for the rats and cage but then she thought she could get some more so said the £45 was for the cage. Bitch.


My thoughts exactly. I can get a pair of nice breeder babies from a well known breeder for £30, or I could go down to [email protected] and get a male and a female for £12 and throw them in a cage* if I really wanted babies.

* Disclaimer, I in no way condone the breeding of animals from unknown back grounds.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Oh my god, I can't _believe_ she's at it again!!!
> She wouldn't give me the dad when I went to pick up Bijou and her babies, and that's because she said she liked him and could handle him etc. Her whole bloody family were all surrounding me, staring at me so I couldn't push for him but gave her some advice instead, hoping she'd take it in...stupid bitch...
> 
> I really wish our laws were better so that these idiots could be stopped...luckily there's not many people that would pay that much for some rats so it's most likely only got rescuers attention.
> ...


I know and the worry is that she will just go and get another female and breed her off the male 



Cherpi said:


> She's a proper cow, she was trying to squeeze money from you, the £32 was for the rats and cage but then she thought she could get some more so said the £45 was for the cage. Bitch. It is people like this who make me so angry! I bet them poor rats get treated with no respect, locked in their cages all day, whoever gets them, go inside the house, throw something at her, grab the cage and run :dita:


Haha I genuinely wish I could!!!

I may be stressed at the moment...but I am getting very angry at people online lol!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

She's put up a new ad...



> Female rat. She is white and grey and is very friendly. The babies where born on the 18th of April. They come with a very large cage and lots of accessories. I'll take 50.00 for everything.


Bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

is this the same woman who is offering a femalerat and 15 babies with large cage for £50 or with medium cage for £45 or no cage for £35 and a mouse thrown in for free who says she is desperate to rehome them.honestly why do people treat animals like objects quote a free mouse thrown in grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I think this may be one of those people that you have to pretend that they don't even exist. 

She obviously wants the money more then she wants the rats to go to a good home, so let her keep them! She'll soon drop the price when they lose the charm of being 2 weeks old with eyes that are just starting to open.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> is this the same woman who is offering a femalerat and 15 babies with large cage for £50 or with medium cage for £45 or no cage for £35 and a mouse thrown in for free who says she is desperate to rehome them.honestly why do people treat animals like objects quote a free mouse thrown in grrrrrrrr!


Yes you are the other person I was talking about. She is awful! 



Snippet said:


> I think this may be one of those people that you have to pretend that they don't even exist.
> 
> She obviously wants the money more then she wants the rats to go to a good home, so let her keep them! She'll soon drop the price when they lose the charm of being 2 weeks old with eyes that are just starting to open.


Heartbreaking but true!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

( i know its discusting how people can treat animals with so little respect really want to help but dont want to reward her discusting behaiviour with money that could be spent on making other animals lives better might get backin touch nearer the time they are due to leave the mother and see if she genuinely wants good homes for them dont mind donating to a charity or somthing but refuse to give cash to these people but i just want to bring them all home along with the free mouse grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

the oh said we can take them on a temp basis but has the same views of most of you about paying for them so we think it best to wait a week or so then try her again that way we have time get some homes lined up too.iam going to ring her in the morning and make some excuse of why i cant pay that much but say i still want them and see what happens. what are your guys opinions on this also can you all ask around about homes the more homes we get lined up the better x )


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't take on any more permenant rats, but I do recommend advertising on the Fancy Rats forum. I've co odinated a couple of rescues through there (one 3 mixed sex pairs, all girls pregnant, where going to be PTS in 3 days, 1 pair that where going to be homeless in a week) and they've always been really good with sorting out foster places and forever homes.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

myzoo said:


> the oh said we can take them on a temp basis but has the same views of most of you about paying for them so we think it best to wait a week or so then try her again that way we have time get some homes lined up too.iam going to ring her in the morning and make some excuse of why i cant pay that much but say i still want them and see what happens. what are your guys opinions on this also can you all ask around about homes the more homes we get lined up the better x )


Ask her what cage it is (large) then say you found it on ebay for £10, that'll make her jump, then say you'll give her £20 for the lot >:}


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> Ask her what cage it is (large) then say you found it on ebay for £10, that'll make her jump, then say you'll give her £20 for the lot >:}


I'd bet that it's a Ferplast Jenny as she said she paid £150 for it when it was new, and that's the only cage that I know is easily available and costs about that.

If it is an old Jenny then I've seen them go for £5- £10 on ebay, and being given away on the forums.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

just posted on fancy rats in breeding and veritys section gonna also find the proper section im sure they have a section for rescues but cant remember.
cherpi thats a good idea will give that one a go but doubt i will have much luck she is a greedy mare but will try told her i will ring her in the morning so will try then.hopefully if tht fails she will drop it once desperate with 15 rats all squeeling and stinking her house out she will soon drop the price if we all stay strong :001_smile:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Rehoming Rescue Rats

That's the section you're looking for


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah found it but how do i post in it because its different to the other pages there no new thread icon iam lame with computers


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are the Guidelines for posting in the rehoming boards, or if you go down to Rescue Co-Ordination then there is a new topic button.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Can someone pm me a link to the add please?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Snippet said:


> I'd bet that it's a Ferplast Jenny as she said she paid £150 for it when it was new, and that's the only cage that I know is easily available and costs about that.
> 
> If it is an old Jenny then I've seen them go for £5- £10 on ebay, and being given away on the forums.


lol very large cage to these people is probaly somthing like a large hamster cage where we would consider a tower or explorer as a large cage.will ask her in the morning what cage it is or if she can send me a pic so i can find out like you said if its a decent cage i could kid myself i am only paying for the cage


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

myzoo said:


> lol very large cage to these people is probaly somthing like a large hamster cage where we would consider a tower or explorer as a large cage.will ask her in the morning what cage it is or if she can send me a pic so i can find out like you said if its a decent cage i could kid myself i am only paying for the cage


Well I wish you luck with her. Hopefully it is a decent sized cage that is worth what she's asking for it...

... and pigs may fly.

I'm taking myself off to bed now. Good night all!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

night night snippet hopefully we will have good news in the morning


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey myzoo...good luck this morning! xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh god! Don't understand how people can do this  Hope there is some good news today. Those poor poor rats (and mouse).


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck with the phone call myzoo.
I hope the silly cow decides to stop being a money grabber and lets you take the animals for nothing  We can all dream right!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

i keep clicking on this thread hoping the money grabbing waste of space has come to her senses, I totally think giving her money is the wrong way to go though, its not like its the first time shes done this is it. Maybe when the babies are getting a little older and nippier she might be willing to let them go for free and not try this money making scheme again, my only worry is that reptile feeders will see this as a bit of a bargain, 15 rats for less than they would normally have to pay . I hope karma gives this woman a huge kick in the butt one day soon.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> i keep clicking on this thread hoping the money grabbing waste of space has come to her senses, I totally think giving her money is the wrong way to go though, its not like its the first time shes done this is it. Maybe when the babies are getting a little older and nippier she might be willing to let them go for free and not try this money making scheme again, my only worry is that reptile feeders will see this as a bit of a bargain, 15 rats for less than they would normally have to pay . I hope karma gives this woman a huge kick in the butt one day soon.


That's the main cause for umming and arring. I mean giving her more money is just encouragement...but these would be much better with someone both experienced in rats...but also a rat lover.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I bet what she means by large cage, is the rabbit cage Bijou and her babies were in when I took them....no way was that worth £150....£60 at most brand new  Money-grabbing little mare....


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I contacted her last night to see if she could bring the price down but nope she says I can have mum and babies with large cage for £50 or with medium cage for £35. I think if we leave it awhile the price will drop....


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hi sorry its gotten so late spent all day trying to negotiate best price £50 for the lot both cages and all rats only description i got of the cage 31inch alon by 24 inch high this is supposed to be the huge cage i askedher to send a picture but she cant or more like wont send one but is now texting and texting saying do i want them or not saying she needs an answer today 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! she is making me so mad the stupid evil cow


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

It sounds horrible but she will contact one of us when she is desperate and needs to take the price down......poor wee souls


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it just a mobile number she has or a email address? Id rather her not have my mobile number i can do with one less idiot constantly texting.

I am in agreement with the fact that buy taking these off her and paying for them you are only encouraging her to do it again and again and again but she knows shes going to get the money for them.

but i also get the fact people are worried by the fact they maybe seen as a bargin for "snake food" having had both rats, mice and a few times here and there. I sit on both sides of this. If they were to be seen as a barginf or snake food then you can only hope that they are culled humanely and that they at least had a purpose. I know a lot of people dont like it but every animal needs to eat whether they are Herbivores,Carnivores,Piscivores or Ominvores.

Best thing to do it just watch the add, it may take weeks it may be months but sooner or later shes going to drop the price and rehome them for free and thats where you can help them as theyll be more at risk of "Snake Food"


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> It sounds horrible but she will contact one of us when she is desperate and needs to take the price down......poor wee souls


i really hope so but the way she is going iam dreading the future of these beatiful animals how can people be so cold towards a living creature.
i have played all my cards like its gonna cost a fortune in vet bills to get 15babies checked to the stubborn partner wont pay more card sounds like she is desperate for a double figure the greedy mare and if she dont split them soon she will have even more babies. i hate these cases where whatever you do is the wrong thing.gonna wait and put the chills up her and see what happens


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

yorkshire_rose said:


> is it just a mobile number she has or a email address? Id rather her not have my mobile number i can do with one less idiot constantly texting.
> 
> I am in agreement with the fact that buy taking these off her and paying for them you are only encouraging her to do it again and again and again but she knows shes going to get the money for them.
> 
> ...


 great advice thank you


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just got an email from her asking if I could send her a txt


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> Just got an email from her asking if I could send her a txt


Tell her you've lost your phone/ it's broken/ been stolen/ you don't have one. She can't know that you're not telling the whole truth


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Gona email her back and make something up about why I cant txt her but also that I am not interested in purchasing the rats untill the price has been brought down..


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

if ya do ring her make sure you withold your number or she will bombound you with text she been constantly texting me saying she needs to know today or sombody else wants them (i think not) just trying so scare me into paying her greedy prices if we all stay strong we will get them at a fesable price or even if she really gets fed upfor free fingers crossed


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Just got an email from her asking if I could send her a txt


 she gonna try with you now because i said i want to wait.I said i didnt want to rush into it as its a big commitment time wise and financialy told her would let her know once i had time to think properly


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow you have all been busy!!

Yeah last time I remember she was quite persistent on text....was even offered a kitten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is so hard...but you may find that as time goes by...the people who she is texting might start receiving lower offers. Oh and that cage does not sound massive.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

tried posting on fr to see if we could get any homes lined up but the admin said i couldnt because the woman was selling them so i replyed saying yes but if we get them we wont be charging for them and we just want to find homes for them like my partner said if we can get a few homes lined up he dosent mind fostering them but could no way afford to keep them all for abvious reasons.if any of you are on good term fr admin i was woundering if you could explain things better than me thank you


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

myzoo said:


> tried posting on fr to see if we could get any homes lined up but the admin said i couldnt because the woman was selling them so i replyed saying yes but if we get them we wont be charging for them and we just want to find homes for them like my partner said if we can get a few homes lined up he dosent mind fostering them but could no way afford to keep them all for abvious reasons.if any of you are on good term fr admin i was woundering if you could explain things better than me thank you


I completely agree with their rules on this im afraid ( although im a member on there but never go on now due to someone else being a registered member ).

This would only be because the amount of free ads/preloved adds that would be placed on there, its not exacly rescue when you are paying for something even if you dont intend to charge for the babies you are still funding the breeding of these backyard breeders.

I think i breed 1-2 litters and year and have even gone 2 years without a litter before, i rarely breed animals anymore and its only when i have a waiting list of a species and when i need to further the line.

Sorry if my spelling is out but it a tad hard to see the kleys when youve been drinking haha ( which is a rare occasion for me =D )


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I think i missed something....  did someone say my name? :lol: x


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think i missed something....  did someone say my name? :lol: x


No you must be mistaken.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think i missed something....  did someone say my name? :lol: x


Maybe you missed the thread because of the sun glinting off your shiny car .


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I completely agree with their rules on this im afraid ( although im a member on there but never go on now due to someone else being a registered member ).
> 
> This would only be because the amount of free ads/preloved adds that would be placed on there, its not exacly rescue when you are paying for something even if you dont intend to charge for the babies you are still funding the breeding of these backyard breeders.
> 
> ...


 yeah i know what your saying.it is a very awkward subject not wanting to put money in their hands but also wanting to help the ratties.
i understand why they have that rule itsto prevent just anybody breeding/selling live animals and to help prevent the bad people entering the pet trade (i think) on the other hand they did say if she offers them for free then i might be able to post then .so fingers crossed on this one.its such a shame people behave like this woman will see what happens with any luck in a few weeks she will be ringing one of us begging us to take them (we can only hope).
right off to bed night night all


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think i missed something....  did someone say my name? :lol: x


 haha teasing.....................kinda


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Maybe you missed the thread because of the sun glinting off your shiny car .


That must be it!  x



niki87 said:


> haha teasing.....................kinda


Whats going on? i havent had time to read the thread  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> That must be it!  x
> 
> Whats going on? i havent had time to read the thread  x


Read it uy cheeky mare!!! Haha joking...wasn't expecting it to last this long so don't blame you! OK well ARGENT helped me rescue a rat and her newborn litter a few months ago....they were born in a nappy lying around!! ANyways the b**** has done it again and selling off mum and 2 week old babies. However she is asking for a lot of money and won't go down on the price at all...even for just rats (she's selling eith "medium" cage or "large" ((think Jenny)) cage).

A few wonderful people have been trying with this girl but she's too money grabbing. Oh yeah she's "throwing in" a free mouse 

So there u go....I think


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

she been texting me all day asking if i want them or not but didnt reply want to worry her into offering them for less she sounding desperate has she been texting anybody else?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Has she got a email address, ill send her a email from my rescue email address and be quite straight forward with it.

I dont mind putting the chill up her =D


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Has she got a email address, ill send her a email from my rescue email address and be quite straight forward with it.
> 
> I dont mind putting the chill up her =D


PM'd u  Thanks!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Sent a rather long email, i just hope she doesn't get bored.


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

Let us know if you hear anything backf rom her!!! 

Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi All well i have emailed the people who moderate Preloved asking for them to prevent her from advertising live animals and they ws asking for more info on dealings with her so i emailed what i have experienced but thought it might help if you request the same if you can go to her add and under it is report add button click it and write your message to the mods.dont worry if you cant or dont feel you want to just thought it might help slow her down with what she is doing.will let you all know if i her anything back
THANK YOU GUYS )


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Havent heard a thing back from her.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Things like this annoy me so badly. If you get a pet, be prepared for all life stages. If you have a dog, and you have pups, yeah, people sell the pups, but not the mother! It seems this person is just breeding randomly for money. 
I should throat chop them! 
It's a shame she's not in my area, My college is breeding at the moment, they take on mice I think.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> Things like this annoy me so badly. If you get a pet, be prepared for all life stages. If you have a dog, and you have pups, yeah, people sell the pups, but not the mother! It seems this person is just breeding randomly for money.
> I should throat chop them!
> It's a shame she's not in my area, My college is breeding at the moment, they take on mice I think.


I don't think so unfortunately! And they're rats....the horrible truth is very few people genuinely care about them...compared to say dogs, cats etc.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not a lover of rats, but only because they are too big for me as rodents. I would love to hold them at college, but not at my house!

Rats are not inanimate objects, just to sell and earn from. They should be like family, just as much as cats and dogs. My mice are our babies <3


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Toneeh said:


> Rats are not inanimate objects, just to sell and earn from. They should be like family, just as much as cats and dogs. My mice are our babies <3


 YES i totally agree just because they are not as desriable as larger pets dosent mean they should be treated with less respect all living creatures deserve respect and sanity(think thats the word).

i think laws should be a lot stricteron how animals are kept/sold/bought the authoritys do not do enough to protect them it always seems to be the few caring animal loving general public who do the most for these animals it makes me so sick how people get away with this treatment.hope one day it will stop.)


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

got a reply from preloved todayglad to see they are taking this matter seriously and i hope they can do somthing fingers crossed.

heres the reply i got; Thank you for your reply. I'd like to pass this on to our investigation team. They will be able to look at your comments, look at the activity on this person's account and look to see if we have received similar such complaints. It may be that they will not be able to take immediate action based on the information we have but we do take this very seriously and will act wherever we can. I can also assure you that we will not disclose any details about the person making the complaint.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

myzoo said:


> got a reply from preloved todayglad to see they are taking this matter seriously and i hope they can do somthing fingers crossed.
> 
> heres the reply i got; Thank you for your reply. I'd like to pass this on to our investigation team. They will be able to look at your comments, look at the activity on this person's account and look to see if we have received similar such complaints. It may be that they will not be able to take immediate action based on the information we have but we do take this very seriously and will act wherever we can. I can also assure you that we will not disclose any details about the person making the complaint.


I wouldn't get too excited, if the person has a business account they won't do anything. It has been made very clear on the forum side of things, if you don't pay for an account you don't have a say (I have had no less than 3 threads deleted cos I questioned someone with a business account and it didn't even get heated :/)


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Stupid woman... x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

It gets better...looks what's now been put up...



> the mother rat is grey and white she dose not bite and is good with people n other rats. she has 14 babies. they where born on the 18th april. she comes with cage ill take 35 for the lot or will swap for a ferret.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> It gets better...looks what's now been put up...


FFS! These are ANIMALS, not ITEMS  
And WTF does she want a ferret for? ARRGH
Did she say her reason for selling them? And learn to spell you spastic f*ckwad!

ETA: I mean the woman not you nikki lol


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Swap for a ferret!? Urgh. Stupid bint.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Agreed with u both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

just seen it was just bout to post but niki beat me to it too quick for me.
what a stupid woman she is i guess preloved have ignored all the emails me and my freinds and family have sent how can they allow this behaiviour who the hell dose she think she is selling animalsin this way


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> FFS! These are ANIMALS, not ITEMS
> And WTF does she want a ferret for? ARRGH
> Did she say her reason for selling them? And learn to spell you spastic f*ckwad!
> 
> ETA: I mean the woman not you nikki lol


totaly agree.

her reason was she is moving but i guess she must move alot the amount of times she has said that just excuses to make money i think she makes my skin crawl the horrid bi**H


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll give her a bloody toy ferret  and a smack in the chops while im at it


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

just text her saying similar to niki why dont she rehome some then sell the cages seperate told her she would stand more change of getting any money that way got one text with the word COW! then another saying how many do you want for £15 GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> just text her saying similar to niki why dont she rehome some then sell the cages seperate told her she would stand more change of getting any money that way got one text with the word COW! then another saying how many do you want for £15 GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She text you saying COW?


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> She text you saying COW?


yep! she called me a cow now she asking how many do i want for £15


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

myzoo said:


> yep! she called me a cow now she asking how many do i want for £15


Send her one back saying MOO!! all of them .


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you dont wnt to know what she asking for now she dont stand a chance she either wants a baby ferret .even if i had a ferret i wouldnt give it to sombody like her


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

i said no she said cant i find one cheap on the internet i said look yourself told her i dont like ferrets (i do really) and wouldnt touch one so couldnt get her one.i really hope nobody swaps her a bloody ferret if they do i hope it bites her fingers nose and toes offff


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you dont wnt to know what she asking for now she dont stand a chance she either wants a baby ferret .even if i had a ferret i wouldnt give it to sombody like her


What is she asking for hun?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Maybe we should put HER on ebay and auction her to somebody


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

a baby ferret then she asked for a hairless rat so i said i have a hairless rat but its not for sale or swap because its a living creature that deserves a stable home then she said i dont really like them anyway just thought i might make some money from it now she asking if i can find a baby ferret for her


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> a baby ferret then she asked for a hairless rat so i said i have a hairless rat but its not for sale or swap because its a living creature that deserves a stable home then she said i dont really like them anyway just thought i might make some money from it now she asking if i can find a baby ferret for her


I am literally shaking


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

I just cant beleive she could be so horrid i fear for anybody locally selling ferrets hairless rats and anyother animal that may fall into her evil hands


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Who is this woman? Is there another thread I have missed? She sounds dreadful.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Rhi said:


> Who is this woman? Is there another thread I have missed? She sounds dreadful.


a woman from preloved who was trying to sell a whole litter of rats with mother and large cage (her words) for 50quid


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Rhi said:


> Who is this woman? Is there another thread I have missed? She sounds dreadful.


She's some idiot chav girl who seems to think she can make a few bob breeding and selling rats, whilst throwing in other tempting offers such as kittens or mice...  I went to pick up Bijou and her babies from her, for Niki87, she made out like it was an accident...clearly isn't.

What really gets to me is that she has a family of thugs who are all 100% focused on the money.

There should seriously be some laws against this, it's horrific that a human being can be so heartless about living creatures. Doesn't she realise we're not interested in a sale? That we're trying to rescue the poor things from her?


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no! Does this person have a rattery/username or something? Might be worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Argent said:


> She's some idiot chav girl who seems to think she can make a few bob breeding and selling rats, whilst throwing in other tempting offers such as kittens or mice...  I went to pick up Bijou and her babies from her, for Niki87, she made out like it was an accident...clearly isn't.
> 
> What really gets to me is that she has a family of thugs who are all 100% focused on the money.
> 
> There should seriously be some laws against this, it's horrific that a human being can be so heartless about living creatures. Doesn't she realise we're not interested in a sale? That we're trying to rescue the poor things from her?


i dont think she cares  i think its just the money shes after but to be honest many people i doubt would pay anything as they would also think of the cost of raising the litter into buying etc


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rhi said:


> Oh no! Does this person have a rattery/username or something? Might be worth keeping an eye out for.


No. They're just breeding random does then selling them on with their babies before replacing them


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

now she is asking me to contact a woman from leigh who has ferret kits advertised on preloved for £12.50 so i have contacted the ferret woman and warned her about this woman told her what she is up to and begged her please dont sell her any ferrets .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

myzoo said:


> now she is asking me to contact a woman from leigh who has ferret kits advertised on preloved for £12.50 so i have contacted the ferret woman and warned her about this woman told her what she is up to and begged her please dont sell her any ferrets .


I remember all this last time.. Now Im also wondering is it the same person Shrduf has dealings with..

Also why is she asking you to contact a ferret lady? think I have missed something somewhere? x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I remember all this last time.. Now Im also wondering is it the same person Shrduf has dealings with..
> 
> Also why is she asking you to contact a ferret lady? think I have missed something somewhere? x


she put a new add on preloved saying rat and babies
Details
Type: Private Advert 
Price: £20 ono 
Updated: An hour ago

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Description
the mother rat is grey and white she dose not bite and she is good with other animals. she has 14 babies and they where born on the 18th april. they come with cage. ill swap for a ferret or ill take 35 for the lot. thanks

in the meantime i contacted her to try my luck and she wouldnt budge from her original price then said if i can get a hairless rat or ferret she would swap so i said i have a hairless rat but its not for sale or swao because its a living creature that desrves a stable home.then she text saying she seen a add on preloved but has no credit and if i contact and collect and pay for the ferret she would give me the rats all this after calling me a cow


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

That's horrible


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Can she not be reported to the authorities.. Didn't the mother of the last lot have the babies in a nappy?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Please arrange a meeting, pretend you're giving her a ferret. Take the rats off her and I'll cut her head off with a sword


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Please arrange a meeting, pretend you're giving her a ferret. Take the rats off her and I'll cut her head off with a sword


wish we could but her chavy family will probly be there like with i think it was pawsandclaws (sorry if i said the wrong person) they did it to.she went to rescue i think a bunny and her(the cows) family was all crowded round


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

myzoo said:


> wish we could but her chavy family will probly be there like with i think it was niki (sorry ifi said the wrong person) they did it to.


well try not to post to many details on here about this.. You know how things like this have a habit of attracting the person who has put the original post up... xxx


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> well try not to post to many details on here about this.. You know how things like this have a habit of attracting the person who has put the original post up... xxx


 yes sorry she just makes me so mad xx


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Wait for them to try it when they hear my scary Glesga accent


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

i will be back later if anybodys around .just shutting up shop at work talk soon


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

rat girls dd has gone from preloved dont know if she rehomed them or swapped for the ferret or if preloved removed it i dunno but she has not contcted me for a few days as well so i can only hope a good person now has them but we will see xx


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

Some people are so stupid.... financially, the amount it costs to keep rats, it's not worth breeding them for money. Plus, they are not the most highly desirable pet, god knows why, they are the most friendly, fun little creatures   
I hate people like that, they are so wound up in their selfish ignorant lives they don't realise the joy animals can bring to their homes, they just see them as an easy source of income. niki, i can go halves with you for the poor little mites if they are still available?


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

crablover said:


> Some people are so stupid.... financially, the amount it costs to keep rats, it's not worth breeding them for money. Plus, they are not the most highly desirable pet, god knows why, they are the most friendly, fun little creatures
> I hate people like that, they are so wound up in their selfish ignorant lives they don't realise the joy animals can bring to their homes, they just see them as an easy source of income. niki, i can go halves with you for the poor little mites if they are still available?


 hi i know its terreble isnt it. iam going to ring the girl tomorrow to find out if she still has them.but dint really want to put money back in her pocket to do it all again but if she puts the price down i can say i will pay for the cage but not the rats i will take the rats but as a rescue not a sale.thats if i can come to some agrement if she still has them but iam thinking she dosent because the add has gone


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

crablover said:


> Some people are so stupid.... financially, the amount it costs to keep rats, it's not worth breeding them for money. Plus, they are not the most highly desirable pet, god knows why, they are the most friendly, fun little creatures
> I hate people like that, they are so wound up in their selfish ignorant lives they don't realise the joy animals can bring to their homes, they just see them as an easy source of income. niki, i can go halves with you for the poor little mites if they are still available?


Well put!!



myzoo said:


> hi i know its terreble isnt it. iam going to ring the girl tomorrow to find out if she still has them.but dint really want to put money back in her pocket to do it all again but if she puts the price down i can say i will pay for the cage but not the rats i will take the rats but as a rescue not a sale.thats if i can come to some agrement if she still has them but iam thinking she dosent because the add has gone


Good luck hun!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This woman is beyond stupid, if you hadn't have had previous dealings with her, I'd have said it's a wind up!

Really hope the rats haven't gone, or if they have, that they've gone to a good home


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

tried ringing and texting today but had no reply i just hope they found a nice home and i reallyhope she didnt get her grubby mits on a ferret


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> tried ringing and texting today but had no reply i just hope they found a nice home and i reallyhope she didnt get her grubby mits on a ferret


Yeah hope so too.....you've been a star with this!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

myzoo said:


> tried ringing and texting today but had no reply i just hope they found a nice home and i reallyhope she didnt get her grubby mits on a ferret





niki87 said:


> Yeah hope so too.....you've been a star with this!


You two should set up your own rodent rescue, you've been amazing 

myzoo, did you collect a hamster or gerbils from Cat Crazy in Cheshire once? If so, how are they?

I still have my two gerbil girls.... they're not hand tame and prefer to be left with one another but they're great fun to watch


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> You two should set up your own rodent rescue, you've been amazing
> 
> myzoo, did you collect a hamster or gerbils from Cat Crazy in Cheshire once? If so, how are they?
> 
> I still have my two gerbil girls.... they're not hand tame and prefer to be left with one another but they're great fun to watch


 yup thats me i got dwarf dinky and syrian blossom dinky sadly passed but i still have blossomand she is lovely she is getting old now so always sleeping.dinky was absolutly tiny he never grew an inch while we had him.but was the sweetest of things but very fast lol ill try and get some pics up of blossom if she emerges from her roses box  hows the gerbils are they still chewing eveything to bits.i remember now i think it was you i almost collected them for i think .glad to hear they are doing well )


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

myzoo said:


> yup thats me i got dwarf dinky and syrian blossom dinky sadly passed but i still have blossomand she is lovely she is getting old now so always sleeping.dinky was absolutly tiny he never grew an inch while we had him.but was the sweetest of things but very fast lol ill try and get some pics up of blossom if she emerges from her roses box  hows the gerbils are they still chewing eveything to bits.i remember now i think it was you i almost collected them for i think .glad to hear they are doing well )


Aww poor Dinky! Glad to hear Blossom is doing okay though 

The gerbils are doing really well thanks! I haven't got any very recent pics cos I tend to 'leave them to it' a bit (apart from feeding and watering them and such lol) as they don't seem to enjoy being handled, and they're a little too quick for my liking lol but they're a happy little pair  and yep, they're still real chewers! If it isn't solid wood, it doesn't stand a chance with them two  :lol:

Does Cat Crazy still come here? I haven't seen any posts from her in a long while


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Aww poor Dinky! Glad to hear Blossom is doing okay though
> 
> The gerbils are doing really well thanks! I haven't got any very recent pics cos I tend to 'leave them to it' a bit (apart from feeding and watering them and such lol) as they don't seem to enjoy being handled, and they're a little too quick for my liking lol but they're a happy little pair  and yep, they're still real chewers! If it isn't solid wood, it doesn't stand a chance with them two  :lol:
> 
> Does Cat Crazy still come here? I haven't seen any posts from her in a long while


 aww glad to hear they are doing well.ive not seen her fora while either mailed her a while back to let her know how the hammies was but dont know if she got the message.she probally buisy rescuing lol. 
cant beleive you rememberd me iam rubbish at remembering i totally forgot about that untill you mentioned it then i thought dugh yes of course lol. its been ages now how time flies.
iam in a good mood because i just won a critter 2 of ebay for £1.70 and some japlac for £3.50 so got a cage for around a fiver picking it up on tuesday bad move really because now i will need to fill it not that the OH realises yet he!he!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

just got a text from the rat chavv saying she needs the cage for her male now as he bit through the other and have i found a ferret yet  thought they had gone but obviously not


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

myzoo said:


> just got a text from the rat chavv saying she needs the cage for her male now as he bit through the other and have i found a ferret yet  thought they had gone but obviously not


   What are you going to reply?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Could be a chance to offer a trade? Not that I'd want to give her _anything_, but a cheap/old/spare cage in exchange for the mother and babies is better than money to buy a new doe at least...


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

this is the latest offer mother and babies no cage are now £25 she now dose not want a ferret.tried to reason with her but she wants cash only .i really hate it i want to help them but dont want to pay her.i have a feeling in a few weeks if she cant sell them then she jsut might let them go but i really dont know.
what would you guys do would you pay her and put money in her pocket to do it all again if she makes money from this lot she will think aha! yes but if i refuse to pay she will think theres no point in breeding rats because they dont make any money.i feel it would be wrong to pay her but want to get them out my head is bashed just dont know what the right decision would be


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I personally think that even if she gets a tenner for them it would be encouragement enough to do it again. The only way she will be discouraged is if she has to give them away, if that means these little ones go to the wrong home it will be terrible but it will hopefully prevent future litters.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

myzoo said:


> this is the latest offer mother and babies no cage are now £25 she now dose not want a ferret.tried to reason with her but she wants cash only .i really hate it i want to help them but dont want to pay her.i have a feeling in a few weeks if she cant sell them then she jsut might let them go but i really dont know.
> what would you guys do would you pay her and put money in her pocket to do it all again if she makes money from this lot she will think aha! yes but if i refuse to pay she will think theres no point in breeding rats because they dont make any money.i feel it would be wrong to pay her but want to get them out my head is bashed just dont know what the right decision would be


There is no reasoning with people like this. I feel you are not being heard...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow its a good job she didn't get her hands on a ferret otherwise she'd be trying to flog that as well by now!

She is a tough cookie, I really hope someone gets through to her soon 

If only we had access to fake money :lol: mind you she seems so thick she'll probably accept monopoly money


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

She never replied to my email haha

just hang in there, they will be free before you know it.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I personally think that even if she gets a tenner for them it would be encouragement enough to do it again. The only way she will be discouraged is if she has to give them away, if that means these little ones go to the wrong home it will be terrible but it will hopefully prevent future litters.


 yes i totaly agree that was my reasoning. somtimes you have to be tough to be kind. i really wish i could be as stubborn as her somtimes iam just too soft but am determined to stay put and not pay her.
tbh i dont think many people would pay for themif they had any brains baring in mind vet bills extra cages to seperate them and if she dont split them soon she will probally end up with more pregnant females they are about a month old now.so to other people loosing their baby appeal the older they get the harder it will be for her to sell them so is all i can do is drag her onand play the waiting game fingers crossed for a happy ending


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh god...babies having babies...doesn't bear thinking about >.<


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Argent said:


> Oh god...babies having babies...doesn't bear thinking about >.<


i know its horrible not to mention multiple pregnancys then what would she do considering this is her latest add Price: £35 ono but told me £25

Description
grey and white mother rat. she has never bitten and is good with other rats. she had 13 babies on the 18th april. dad can be seen he is black and white. they come with a cage and accessories. selling because there are too many of them ill swap for a ferret or ill take £ 35.00 for everything.

but told me she isnt selling the cage now because she needs it for her male who chewed through his cage Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

That male is the father of Bijou's babies as well  I'm surprised the poor thing is still alive never mind virile - all Bijou had was a handful of seed mix and some stale bread


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

honestly iam suprised the mother survived a pregnancy with that diet never mind giving birth its absolutly discusting.i bet she only wants the male to breed from again.is he a lone male if so thats really sad i feel for any animals she has .wish we had tougher laws against these people


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

myzoo said:


> honestly iam suprised the mother survived a pregnancy with that diet never mind giving birth its absolutly discusting.i bet she only wants the male to breed from again.is he a lone male if so thats really sad i feel for any animals she has .wish we had tougher laws against these people


Do you think she would let them go for £25 including the male? That way it would at least be harder for her to breed again.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you think she would let them go for £25 including the male? That way it would at least be harder for her to breed again.


ill ask her again but last time i asked she said she wanted the male because she can handle him ill ask again though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

myzoo said:


> ill ask her again but last time i asked she said she wanted the male because she can handle him ill ask again though


Maybe if she thinks its a deal breaker she wont care about him quite as much .


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't give her any money. As heart breaking as it is, it's for the best.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> ill ask her again but last time i asked she said she wanted the male because she can handle him ill ask again though


Yeah i bet she does. Hope you can get the male too!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just seen this... 



> Hi I have 13 baby rats for sale. They are a mixture of black and white, grey and white. There are 9 girls and 5 boys. 2 for 8.00 or 1 for 3.00 or 5 for 15.00


from her


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

her maths is as good as her morals...


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

tried asking her so let some go in smaller groups that way they would stand more chance of getting better homes but she will only let them all go together.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

myzoo said:


> tried asking her so let some go in smaller groups that way they would stand more chance of getting better homes but she will only let them all go together.


ha just seen nikis post so it looks like she took my advice on board sort of anyway


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> ha just seen nikis post so it looks like she took my advice on board sort of anyway


Maybe but they're not ready to leave...at what 3/4 weeks?


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

just this second got a text asking when they can leave i told her to seperate boys fromgirls around 5weeks but girls can get pregnant from4.5week and told can rehomefrom around 6 weeks is this correct


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> just this second got a text asking when they can leave i told her to seperate boys fromgirls around 5weeks but girls can get pregnant from4.5week and told can rehomefrom around 6 weeks is this correct


I know people do rehome from 6 weeks but I was told (by YorshireRose) that they should be rehomed from 8 weeks.

Is she now keeping Mum?


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I know people do rehome from 6 weeks but I was told (by YorshireRose) that they should be rehomed from 8 weeks.
> 
> Is she now keeping Mum?


she said that a freind wants mum and she thinks she will keep the dad. why cant she just make her mind up what she wants first cash then a ferret now cash and i wounder what happened to mousie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> she said that a freind wants mum and she thinks she will keep the dad. why cant she just make her mind up what she wants first cash then a ferret now cash and i wounder what happened to mousie


Oh yeah I had actually forgotten about the mousey!!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh yeah I had actually forgotten about the mousey!!!


) i know she has not mentioned it since but will ask her about it because if i do take the rats i will take mousey on untill i can find him a home


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

she will give me a very large cage that has a tube at the top and cost 145.00 and 8 rats for £60.honesly i dont even know what to think


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> she will give me a very large cage that has a tube at the top and cost 145.00 and 8 rats for £60.honesly i dont even know what to think


How about all the rats...inc mum and dad for 25? Or just mum and dad?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Personally i wouldnt rehome a rat until at least 8 week but mos tof mine went at 10-12 week i only let people who have had rats take them at 8 week so i know they are okay.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

ARGH I just feel like telling her we're not out to buy them, we're trying to rescue them from her dumb ass because there's no laws protecting the poor things so we take it upon ourselves!  :mad2:


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Personally i wouldnt rehome a rat until at least 8 week but mos tof mine went at 10-12 week i only let people who have had rats take them at 8 week so i know they are okay.


 okay i will advise her 8 weeks is best just to make sure they are all fit and strong before going to new homes


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

myzoo said:


> okay i will advise her 8 weeks is best just to make sure they are all fit and strong before going to new homes


She wont care about whats best, just how quickly she can profit from the poor things 

I don't think it's also a good idea to give her cash for all of them (mum & dad included) because she will probably go out and buy more with the money.... No money should touch her scummy hands at all!

Where is she based? I am guessing NW England? I am in Lancs so I might be able to keep an ear/eye out for any help if she's close enough. There's no way id be able to take any though, I am at my limit now


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> She wont care about whats best, just how quickly she can profit from the poor things
> 
> I don't think it's also a good idea to give her cash for all of them (mum & dad included) because she will probably go out and buy more with the money.... No money should touch her scummy hands at all!
> 
> Where is she based? I am guessing NW England? I am in Lancs so I might be able to keep an ear/eye out for any help if she's close enough. There's no way id be able to take any though, I am at my limit now


Yeah Bolton


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah Bolton


Ooh I have a friend in Bolton who has rats, I went to college with her.

If the babbies need rehoming at any point, I'll give her a shout. A long shot but she might be able to take some


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hi Verbatim iam trying to get them for free but at the minute she is holding tight. iam willing to foster them if she lets them go for free but like you said dont want to pay her.will let youknowif i get them because i will need to find good homes for some couldnt keep them all permantly.hopefully she will get sick ofthem soon .she lready said they are driving her upthe wall bouncing about chewing the cage.
but everytime she texts she is offering different pricesor stupid offers of stupid things for stupid prices.i told her to get in touch if she need them adopting so we will see ive got my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Have any of you ever gone and bought something in person.. And come away with it real cheap?? 

Dont worry im not spamming.. or being a troll.. Im just curious..

You dont do your bargaining over the phone you go in person have a gander.. Dont have all the cash at the ready.. But what you have decided to pay before you go.. 

You go in have a gander and say.. and how much did you say you wanted????

And they say x amount and then you go quiet.. act like your eyeing the situ up.. then make your offer.. give em a min.. If they dont like it they will say. You offer rock bottom.. gives you a bit of a tool you see. If you really want it you can pay a little bit more.. You see if one of you actually agreed to just go and have them.. go in a car.. etc and then waved a tenner in their face when you got there they would prob snap your hand off.. But if your all texting and emailing its making this person think actually there is money in this cause I have loads of interested people..

You dont keep texting them either.. makes people think you are real keen..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Have any of you ever gone and bought something in person.. And come away with it real cheap??
> 
> Dont worry im not spamming.. or being a troll.. Im just curious..
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

This has just been put up



> Very large cage. It has a tube on the top and it has a blue base. There are lots of accessories with it too.


Maybe go and view the cage...and really go and look at the rats and try bargain them from her? Myzoo maybe you could re-contact this girl through another email/mobile number as if someone else?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> This has just been put up
> 
> Maybe go and view the cage...and really go and look at the rats and try bargain them from her? Myzoo maybe you could re-contact this girl through another email/mobile number as if someone else?


I wouldn't rush.. My thoughts are you are making her feel like you desperately want them.. And people think desperation will make people pay the prices..


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

i will wait untill she contacts me again told her to save my number and get in touch if she wants them adopting.if when she contacts me again if she still wont budge i will get my partner to take me down to view the cage and try to get the rats for free if i buy the cage ill just wait and see.
thank you for the advice guys you are all been a great help


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Also think about this.. you can buy rats to feed to your reptiles at £2.00 a rat.. so people who want them to feed their reptiles wont pay much for them.. 

I know in the petshop I go .. He is mainly reptile.. and he himself said it costs too much to breed reptile food so he buys it all in..


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Also think about this.. you can buy rats to feed to your reptiles at £2.00 a rat.. so people who want them to feed their reptiles wont pay much for them..
> 
> I know in the petshop I go .. He is mainly reptile.. and he himself said it costs too much to breed reptile food so he buys it all in..


 yes good point i was woundering how much people pay for reptile food i did think they would not pay that much
but wasnt sure.
hopefully once she realises its not just as easy as sticking 2 animals together then flogging them then maybe it will deter her from doing it again.

right gonna get to bed got an early start tomorrow thanks again guys for the advice your all so helpfull


----------

